# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Обнаружен сложный вирус, годами используемый для шпионажа в России

## CyberWriter

Специалисты антивирусной компании Symantec обнаружили вирус Backdoor.Regin, предназначенный для кражи конфиденциальных данных у государственных структур, коммунальных предприятий, коммерческих организаций, научно-исследовательских центров и физических лиц. Авторы вируса «продемонстрировали уровень технической подготовки, который редко можно встретить», сообщили в Symantec.
Атаки с помощью вируса Regin проводились в различных странах регулярно в период с 2008 по 2011 гг., о чем свидетельствует статистика, собранная Symantec с инфицированных систем. В 2011 г. вирус внезапно пропал, но в 2013 г. появился вновь.
В основном вирус атакует физических лиц и малый бизнес — на них приходится около 50% всех атак. Также атаки направлены на операторов связи, с целью получения доступа к телефонным звонкам в их сетях, пишет safe.cnews.ru.
Наибольшее число атак вируса Regin зафиксировано в Российской Федерации (28%) и Саудовской Аравии (24%). Меньшее число — в Мексике (9%), Ирландии (9%), Индии (5%), Афганистане (5%), Иране (5%), Бельгии (5%), Австрии (5%) и Пакистане (5%).
Стандартный функционал Regin включает: захват скриншотов, получение контроля над курсором мыши, кражу паролей, мониторинг сетевого трафика и восстановление удаленных файлов. Однако, в зависимости от типа цели и задач, хакеры могут выбрать и подключить к Regin дополнительные модули. Всего их несколько десятков.
Один из таких модулей предназначен для мониторинга веб-трафика на серверах под управлением программного обеспечения Microsoft, другой — для перехвата трафика в сетях телекоммуникационных компаний.
«Троян предоставляет хакерам мощные инструменты для массового наблюдения и был использован для шпионажа в органах власти, коммунальных предприятиях коммерческих организациях, научно-исследовательских центрах и в отношении физических лиц», — сообщили в Symantec.
Заражение вирусом Regin происходит после того, как жертва посещает вредоносную веб-ссылку. В одном случае вирус проник на компьютер через уязвимость в приложении Yahoo! Instant Messenger.
Примечательно, что Regin снабжен высокой степенью защиты. Все его модули зашифрованы, причем использован нестандартный алгоритм шифрования. Вирус можно обнаружить на компьютере, но чем именно он занимается, выяснить крайне трудно, рассказали в Symantec.
Специалисты предполагают, что разработка вредоносной программы заняла многие месяцы или даже годы. По их мнению, за Regin определенно стоит государство, так как только оно обладает тем объемом ресурсов, который необходим для создания вируса подобного уровня сложности. В компании не делают предположений, где именно была разработана программа. 

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Оригинал - http://www.symantec.com/connect/blog...y-surveillance
Описание (включая тех.детали и инструкцию по удалению) - http://www.symantec.com/security_res...121221-3645-99

Спецы из Symantec утверждают, на 24 ноября этого года удалить эту заразу возможно при помощи Norton Power Eraser (бесплатная утилита) или Norton Bootable Recovery Tool (по ссылке - инструмент для создания загрузочного диска/флешки на базе WinPE).
Естессно, пользователи продуктов Symantec с обновленными базами могут пролечить свой комп, используя антивирусный продукт этой компании  :Smiley:

----------

